# how much does running a 400watt hps cost



## NoobRyder (Oct 6, 2008)

400watt hps + seperate ballaster + 6" fan X 18hrs per day.

lets just call it 500Watts.

if im being charged $0.70 per kilowatt of energy (1000watts)

if i use 500W per hour, at 18hrs per day, that = $6.3 per day.


does that sound right, $6.3 per day just for a small grow.

seems quite expensive when your talking 9 weeks. ($396.9)


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 6, 2008)

wait, i think ive miscalculated how much im charged per hour....hold on, lmao.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats not right at all 

damn 70c thats crazy we like .7c


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah 7 cents per hour sounds about right. 
That would be .07 times 18 hours in a day, which is about $1.26 a day.
So in a month that would be $37.80 for every 1000 watts used.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Oct 6, 2008)

Check my sig. You can do your whole room. But also keep in mind that a 400W HPS draws about 450W from the outlet. The bulb is 400W and the ballast is another 50w.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Oct 6, 2008)

my cfls for veg and clone are cursed, when i just run the 400 and fans i fine. when i run the cfls to i at liek duble! I guess thats put me over kilo hours! get 2 tents, screw 24/0, thats where i stucl. make sure u check what yur base allotment is. go over tha and u might easily and then yur paying duble!owowowow


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 7, 2008)

okay, so i phoned my electrical company and im told that i pay $0.22 per kilowatt hour, or £0.11p

so that will cost me $2.00/£1.00 per day at 500Watt per 18hrs, for 9 weeks/60 days. = $120.00 or £60.00

not so bad, but still a ripoff lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 7, 2008)

hell yeah thats alotta money. Breaks down to 60 bucks a month. You should only be payin like 30-45 bucks extra a month. Even still, dont worry about it man, itll pay for itself In the long run. I mean, your doin this to either make you some cash or save you some cash right? either way, its gonna save a shitload more money than 60 bucks a month for ya. 

youll be fine man, just remember youll have the lights on for 12/12 longer than you will 18/6 -- you calculated 18 hours a day for nine weeks, but its really more like 6-7 weeks, n then 12 hours a day for 9 weeks. Youll be straight man.


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 7, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> no offense man, but HUH??


prolly best just not to ask.


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 7, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> hell yeah thats alotta money. Breaks down to 60 bucks a month. You should only be payin like 30-45 bucks extra a month. Even still, dont worry about it man, itll pay for itself In the long run. I mean, your doin this to either make you some cash or save you some cash right? either way, its gonna save a shitload more money than 60 bucks a month for ya.
> 
> youll be fine man, just remember youll have the lights on for 12/12 longer than you will 18/6 -- you calculated 18 hours a day for nine weeks, but its really more like 6-7 weeks, n then 12 hours a day for 9 weeks. Youll be straight man.


yeah i hear what your saying, but im only growin lowryders so the yield wont be much, plus they are automatic flowering so you dont switch to a 12/12.

i guess this is just a taste for me to see if i want to go bigger scale.

if these bad boys (or should i say bad girls), decide they even want to spout in the next 24/48hrs. i planted them 48 hours ago after germining, and stil nuttin!!!


----------



## secretgrower (Oct 7, 2008)

i might be mistaken but i thort u still switched to 12/12 when growing an autoflowering strain??? tell me if im wrong!!


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 7, 2008)

secretgrower said:


> i might be mistaken but i thort u still switched to 12/12 when growing an autoflowering strain??? tell me if im wrong!!


 
yeah, you can if you wany but you dont have to, i mean...you will probably get less bud if you were to switch it off, and since they are small plants anyway, it wouldn't be worth it for the extra $15 on electricity you'd save.


----------



## guitarman7311 (Oct 24, 2008)

lmao ya !! wtf ??? Hey so if its about average 50 bucks a month and 3 or 4 months to yeild. How much yeild would you get. 4 ounces ?? Thats like 50 bucks a z for some killer seedless shit that they sell for 50 to 100 bucks a qtr round here, So lets just say your savin at least 100 bucks or so an ounce or more, if ya got 4 ounces that would have saved you 400 bucks in weed cost. So you are still savin money and gettin better weed by growin ur own. Of course I would never do that kinda thing lol.


----------



## iPlatypus (Nov 1, 2008)

If you're asking out of fear of being discovered due to energy consumption you have nothing to fear with an Op. that size. As far as knowing for budget reasons I'd say toss an extra seed in the ground and you'll be fine.


----------



## giantart (Nov 5, 2008)

ALL electric companies are a ripoff considering what they pay to produce it but green energy is rising and the future looks bright! (Hopefully bright enough to grow, haha)


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 5, 2008)

giantart said:


> ALL electric companies are a ripoff considering what they pay to produce it but green energy is rising and the future looks bright! (Hopefully bright enough to grow, haha)


LOL fuel cost going up, green isn't cheap. solar PV panels haven't come down in price in the last 20 years. (and there's a bunch of nasty chems to make them) Wind is cool. Sitting in the middle of a killer wind farm right now.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (Nov 5, 2008)

mine only runs me about 15 extra bucks a month


----------

